# Doh! My first race



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Well today a friend and I decided to do a quick road race on a small drag strip outside of where we work. We lined up and on 3 began to go. Out of nowhere he beats me!:wtf: ??

Here's the kicker though, I was driving a 99 Sentra GXE and he had a 2000 Ford Ranger :balls: :balls: 

What the hell happened? How does a compact car get beat by a pickup truck? Could it be because I need a wheel alignm,ent? Could that have slowed me down?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

the alignment will prolly hurt you slightly, was its a stick ranger vs a auto sentra, you have to remember trucks are heavy but once they get goin the can go fast, he also probably has good bottom end power and torque which kicked in.. or your kinda bad at driving.. no offense


----------



## Smahatma (Oct 15, 2002)

the 4 cyl ranger runs mid to low 17's, about what your car runs


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ok, so it was your FIRST race........which means to me that youre not used to your car, which is ok......what RPM's did u launch at?, what were u shifting at? do u have a system in your car?(weight issues)


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

just give it some time, you will get better


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

Smahatma said:


> *the 4 cyl ranger runs mid to low 17's, about what your car runs *


b14 autotragic runs 18s lol


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

Was it a V6. I raced a V6 Mazda and he beat me pretty badly too


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

Was is a new ranger EDGE? Those are pretty fast...


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

My Frontier got spanked by a 4.0 V6 Ranger,they're pretty quick.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

all my friends cars beat me every time we ran, but they got some quick cars, one has a 13.5 sec dodge neon and a 11 sec sc transam, another has a probe gt that is in process of being turboed, and the other has a high 14 sec 2001 z24 and a 10sec 88 grand am.. so i have the slowest of the group.. so dont feel bad.. give it time and your car will be faster


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

i got a b13 auto, and i beat a 93 or sumthing ford ranger. and he had a manual. and it was pretty bad.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

not bad...


----------



## akapaul (May 25, 2002)

you need some naws


----------



## Mcpaul66 (Jun 13, 2002)

akapaul said:


> *you need some naws *


I agree. Try a 200 shot then work your way up.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

haha, 200 shot, thats for light weights...


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

No street racing threads please. We're trying to get away from those... hence the death of NvsAll.


----------

